# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Opnieuw leren slapen - Artikel

## Agnes574

*OPNIEUW LEREN SLAPEN*

Als u slaapstoornissen hebt, moet u op de eerste plaats de oorzaken van het probleem proberen te identificeren. Om daarna de oorzaken van de slapeloosheid te behandelen en een goede nachtrust opnieuw mogelijk te maken, zult u wat uw manier van leven betreft, een aantal maatregelen moeten nemen. Hier zijn de raadgevingen van dr. Michel Dib*.


*Hoe bestrijden we slapeloosheid en hoe bouwen we onze slaaproutine opnieuw op?*

*Na 17u. niet meer aan sport doen.

*Middagslaapjes vermijden.
Mensen die aan slapeloosheid lijden, hebben de neiging om overdag in te dommelen. 

Als ze een middagslaapje doen, komen ze in een vicieuze cirkel terecht, aangezien dat middagslaapje hen 's nachts kan verhinderen te slapen. 

Zelfs korte siësta's zijn te vermijden: ze zijn zo rustgevend dat mensen die aan slapeloosheid lijden, opnieuw klaarwakker zijn en 's avonds niet in slaap zullen kunnen vallen. Zo ontstaat de chronische slapeloosheid van de eerste nachthelft.

*Opteren voor een eigen relaxatie- en meditatiemethode.In de auto naar muziek luisteren of een relaxatietechniek zoals zelfhypnose aanleren, om 's avonds vóór het slapengaan toe te passen.

*De slapeloosheid behandelen als een diagnose gesteld is 
De oorzaak van de slapeloosheid is in dit geval een onderliggende ziekte die gediagnosticeerd werd: depressie, stress, rustelozebenensyndroom, slaapapneu....

*Geen beroep doen op slaapmiddelen. 
Als ze echt nodig zijn volgens de arts, mogen ze enkel gebruikt worden gedurende een korte periode. Een slaapmiddel biedt geen oplossing!

*Aan de arts geneesmiddelen vragen die de slaap opnieuw opbouwen.
Sommige antidepressiva zijn daarvoor geschikt: met kleine doses, zorgen ze voor een duurzame oplossing voor de slaap, met een duidelijke verbetering van de slapeloosheid. 

Men mag niet gekant zijn tegen deze geneesmiddelen onder het voorwendsel dat ze bekendstaan als antidepressiva. 
In dit geval wordt een andere dosis voorgeschreven, waardoor ook het effect verschillend is. 
Bovendien is er sprake van een blijvende positieve impact op de slapeloosheid, ook nadat de behandeling wordt stopgezet.

*Een beroep doen op luminotherapie in geval van verschuiving van de slaapfasen.
Normaal komen de slaapfasen eraan omstreeks 23u., soms zelfs middernacht. 

-Bij sommige mensen, zijn ze reeds aanwezig tussen 21 en 22u. Als deze mensen op dat ogenblik niet gaan slapen, zullen ze achteraf moeite hebben om in slaap te vallen. 
Gaan ze wél op tijd slapen, dan worden ze wakker rond 3u. 's morgens. 
-Bij andere mensen treden de slaapfasen dan weer later op, tussen 1 en 2u. 's morgens. Die mensen zullen tot dan wakker liggen en ze zullen 's morgens moeite hebben om op te staan.

In beide gevallen gaat het om een verschuiving van de slaapfasen. Een mogelijke oplossing is luminotherapie. Daarbij wordt men blootgesteld aan daglicht dat verspreid wordt door een lamp met een lichtsterkte van 10.000 lux (lux is de eenheid van verlichtingssterkte). Met een dagelijkse blootstelling aan dit licht ('s morgens), is het mogelijk de slaapfasen opnieuw te verschuiven zodat de persoon in kwestie opnieuw een slaaproutine kan opbouwen.

Deze raadgevingen moeten dagelijks opgevolgd worden. Blijken ze niet doeltreffend, dan moet u een arts raadplegen. Samen met u zal hij op zoek gaan naar de meest aangepaste oplossing.

*Bronnen: *Dr. Michel Dib is neuroloog en auteur van talrijke boeken en publicaties, sommige bestemd voor wetenschappers, andere voor het grote publiek. 

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

